# Weiße Haare , Schwarze Spitzen



## El_Tomato (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste nicht, ob ich es in den Kreativ-, oder den Photoshopteil reinposten soll, da dachte ich mir, es ist eher eine Aufgabe für Kreative.
Na gut, erstmal zur Aufgabe:
Ich habe ein Foto von mir und meinen Haaren, und dort möchte ich mir die Haare jetzt ganz weiß Färben mit schwarzen Spitzen, ein bisschen länger sollten sie auch sein, aber ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, bei mir sind keine Schatten, etc mehr.
Nun frage ich hier ob jemand das kurz machen könnte, und mir dann erklären könnte, wie er es bewerkstelligt hat.


mfG El_Tomato


----------

